# Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell



## Shmendrick (20. April 2017)

*Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell*

So hab heut nen neuen Monitor geholt und hab nun das Problem das grad beim Öffnen von Firex/IE und dem Datei Explorer der weiße Hintergrund sehr hell strahlt.Fast das Gefühl das erst normal und wird dann recht fix Hell.Finde es strahlt recht Stark.

Für mich der Klusterkopfschmerzen hat sehr Nervig.

Geht zb. der Firefox in den Hintergrund wird er automatisch etwas dunkler,sobald er wieder im Vordergrund ist wird er automatisch recht hell.

Farbige Bilder,bzw Spieler sehen Super aus.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell*

Hast du den dynamischen Kontrast an?


----------



## Shmendrick (20. April 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell*

Im Monitor aus,ansonten keine Ahnung wo einstellen.

Aso der Moni Iiyama GB2488HSU-B3 Red Eagle

Und ne gtx 1070


----------



## Shmendrick (20. April 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell*

Naja fuddel grad noch wtas rum,aber teils gehts.

Glaub einfach jahrelang nur IPS Panel verwöhnt :/


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell*

Oder hast du die Helligkeit einfach zu hoch eingestellt?
Und was soll das mit IPS zu tun haben?


----------



## Shmendrick (20. April 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell*

Weil auf meinem IPS (dell 2412m)das Bild einfach besser aussah^^Also was Browser,Dateiexplorer usw betrifft.Spiele mäßig würd ich sagen sieht der neue um längen besser aus.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell*

Warum sieht der denn im Browser etc schlechter aus und in Spielen besser?
Weil wenn du sagst, das Weiss strahlt so, dann glaube ich eher, dass das Weiss vom Dell nicht gut ist und du dich nur dran gewöhnt hast.
Wenn ich nach den Tests bei Prad gehe, ist der Weisspunkt der Iiyama bei über 6800K und der vom Dell 6200K, das macht schon nen Unterschied beim Weiss.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. April 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell*

Ich tippe darauf, dass der Kontrast und/oder die Helligkeit zu hoch eingestellt sind.
Versuch' doch mal, die mit Hilfe der Windows Boardmittel einzustellen.
Im Startmenü bzw. der Systemsteuerung unter "Bildschirmfarbe kalibrieren" zu finden.


----------



## Shmendrick (20. April 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor weiße Flächen sehr Hell*

Hab nicht gesagt das es Browser schlechter aussieht ich meinte es ist einfach Heller.

Kalibrieren hat jetzt geholfen zum Teil,hab vor allem die Schrift "Dunkler" gemacht.


----------

